# R35 stock brembo brakes



## mykefermin (Feb 26, 2017)

Looking for stock brembo brakes, I'm okay with some missing bits.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi,
i will have a full set coming off car in next few weeks, alcon 400mm on front, alcon 380mm rear, pagid 29 pads all good condition apart from front discs have some heat cracks. Calipers have done 25k off DBA car. If you supply email or whatsapp number i will supply pics, parts still on car


----------



## mykefermin (Feb 26, 2017)

motors said:


> Hi,
> i will have a full set coming off car in next few weeks, alcon 400mm on front, alcon 380mm rear, pagid 29 pads all good condition apart from front discs have some heat cracks. Calipers have done 25k off DBA car. If you supply email or whatsapp number i will supply pics, parts still on car


Hi! My email would be [email protected], thanks


----------

